# webwasher



## bharmon838 (May 14, 2009)

i need to get past my schools webwasher do u guys have any sites or codes that can get me past it


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Please read the forum rules. We don't offer any support for bypassing network restrictions or security settings.

Thread closed.


*http://www.techsupportforum.com/rules.php*


> NETWORK RESTRICTIONS
> 
> We will not assist any user who, in our opinion, is clearly trying to circumvent his company network protocols or restrictions put on his system by a Network Administrator. Again we have no ability to assess the user's intent.


----------

